# Content Management Systems

## gsdali

I've just built gentoo for our work intranet server (our first non-wndows box) and I'mm socuting round for a content management system for our intranet (and eventually our internet site). I was going to install bricolage but having already got Apache 2 working to my satisafcation and our product team working with Bugzilla I discovered that bricolage only works with apache 1.3.

Now I could roll back the webserver to 1.3 but I don't really want to.

So I'm looking for a good, fuully featured CMS along the lines of bricolage. What it has to do is present forms to the user for the various fdaily reports that have to be published on the Intranet, merge the data with the templates and produce the various pages. (didn't I just deifne a CMS there?)

Anyway I could do with some recommendations as there seems to be a huge number of poorly executed cms systems out there.

----------

## tuxmin

Typo3 is said to be rather mature and there is some experimental ebuild for gentoo available.

Rigth at the moment I'm trying to install it  :Smile: 

Maybe this is a good starting point for an overview of free CMS.

I'd really like to hear your opinion about all this stuff. Currently I'm looking for a free alternative to Vignette.

Alex!!!

----------

## gsdali

I'll give that a go., I've just installed zope and decided it's not what I need

----------

## gsdali

Just so everyone knows, ther is an  Instalation guide for typo 3 for gentoo.

----------

## gsdali

That didn't work so well.

Installed as per guide but no joy.  Can anyone assist?

as I said I followed the instructions and installed typo3 in a directory called testnet and quickstart in a directory called quickstart. However pointing at neither directory brings up anything other than a not found error. The typo 3 app has been placed in the /var/www/localhost dir. Somethig appears to be up with the virtual host mechanism so that the typo3 app directory is not pointed at.

Any ideas?Last edited by gsdali on Tue Jul 27, 2004 9:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxmin

Hum,

unfortunately I'm stuck with business so I couldn't find the time to finnish the installation. Right now I have emerged typo3_src -- the hairy part is still to come I guess  :Wink: 

Stay tuned.

Alex!!!

----------

## Carlo

Mambo?

----------

## tuxmin

Have you worked with this one? Are you probably able tom compare it with Vignette?

Regards, Alex!!!

----------

## Carlo

 *tuxmin wrote:*   

> Are you probably able tom compare it with Vignette?

 

Your description doesn't sounded like you want to have something comparable to Vignette. Mambo is simpler than Typo3, but the better way, if it has to be an open source cms is to go with the latter maybe. I don't know of any open source cms that provides business process support to the same extent as Vignette does.

----------

## tuxmin

Thanks for your answer.

To put it clear: I can live without commercial support. I'm just interested in functionality and stability.

I've been working with Vignette for 1,5a now and my company is looking for an alternative as most customers nowadays aren't willing to pay Vignette -- at least not for sites of up to 100 pages, which is quiet understandable and overkill.

Now if you know Vignette and perhaps the one or other open source CMS I'd really like to hear about your experiences.

Alex!!!

----------

## fleed

Would drupal fit the bill?

----------

## duckyhatezchat

How about PostNuke?

----------

## xces

 *duckyhatezchat wrote:*   

> How about PostNuke?

 

Gaping security hole, anyone?

Just search on Full-Disclosure or Bugtraq for *Nuke (e. g. phpnuke, postnuke).

----------

## gsdali

Mambo wins loads of points for being the first cms  (other than zope which isn't really merely a cms) I could get working however the manual is not great and although it may well be perfect for our internet site is possibly not quite configurable for our intranet site.  There seems to be no way of changing the form for submitting news items which is a big minus in my book.

----------

## duckyhatezchat

 *xces wrote:*   

>  *duckyhatezchat wrote:*   How about PostNuke? 
> 
> Gaping security hole, anyone?
> 
> Just search on Full-Disclosure or Bugtraq for *Nuke (e. g. phpnuke, postnuke).

 

I thought PostNuke is secure until I find out http://www.c-enter.hu/center/0226982.html.

Thanks...   :Smile: 

----------

## thompsonmike

Take a look here.. http://www.opensourcecms.com

Good site that lets you co,mpare and use examples of all the major CMS there are.

I use geeklog, very very good, going to be up to Enterprise standard when they release version 2.

----------

## gsdali

In the end I have gone for  Xaraya. It has, for me, the right balence of pre-existing structures and configurability. It also has a choice of datbases. I'm now busy with post-it notes trying to structure the data in the rightway, but I'll report back when I've had a good old bash at setting up the site.

----------

## pmatos

 *gsdali wrote:*   

> I've just built gentoo for our work intranet server (our first non-wndows box) and I'mm socuting round for a content management system for our intranet (and eventually our internet site). I was going to install bricolage but having already got Apache 2 working to my satisafcation and our product team working with Bugzilla I discovered that bricolage only works with apache 1.3.
> 
> Now I could roll back the webserver to 1.3 but I don't really want to.
> 
> So I'm looking for a good, fuully featured CMS along the lines of bricolage. What it has to do is present forms to the user for the various fdaily reports that have to be published on the Intranet, merge the data with the templates and produce the various pages. (didn't I just deifne a CMS there?)
> ...

 

After you've chosen a CMS It'd be nice to know which one you picked...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phlogiston

yes, I'm also interested in CMS, what did you choose?

----------

## srlinuxx

 *fleed wrote:*   

> Would drupal fit the bill?

 

second this one!

----------

## Johnyp

One problem - Drupal currently is masked and even if you unmask it - most likely you wont be able to emerge it. There is a known bug with this package since the files being pulled from drupal.org are updated without changing versions so MD5 checks fail and other strange problems happen.

So, build it manually....

----------

